# overclocking results.....



## Omsck (May 13, 2007)

i have:
a64 3000+ 9*200
simmtronics 1*512 DDR400 @ 3-4-4-8
asus a8-nvm

first of all, i changed the fsb from 200 to 240.
then changed ram to run at 2.5-3-33-7.
reduced memclk from 200 to 183.
since bios doesnt allow fsb beyond 240, used clockgen & made it 266.8.
now cpu runs @ 2401 & ram @ 240.1
idle temp : cpu,mobo,pwr:36c
ran prime 95 torture test blend for 1 hr, no errors reported, no crashes...
temp: cpu:45, mobo: 39, pwr:45

so what do you think of it? should i continue these settings?or go for longer duration torture test? are these the best you can get out of stock cooling??


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

30% O/c is great.... I don't suggest you to o/c further on stock cooling....


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

u can OC further but just keep a tab on those temps.full load temps of 50-55C after OC r acceptable.


----------



## darklord (May 14, 2007)

Nice OC there.You can keep the latencies loose and relax the RAM.A64 doesnt need memory bandwidth.Relaxing the RAM shud get you better clocks.

As assassin said, keep a tab on temps.Especially the chipset temps as the board you have is passively cooled.


----------



## Omsck (May 14, 2007)

i reduced the memclk further .. nd inc fsb.. but the pc restarts when i cross 2655 mhz...wats the reason?? & mem doent even cross 200mhz...
& relaxing the ram means inc the values, right??


----------



## ambandla (May 14, 2007)

Omsck said:
			
		

> i reduced the memclk further .. nd inc fsb.. but the pc restarts when i cross 2655 mhz...wats the reason?? & mem doent even cross 200mhz...
> & relaxing the ram means inc the values, right??



The reason is the stablility and temperatures.

A restart after a new OC profile means the CPU/RAM is unstable.

Loosen the RAM timings. If it doesn't work, reduce FSB freq.


----------



## Omsck (May 14, 2007)

loosening the ram timings means inc the values, right??


----------



## ambandla (May 14, 2007)

Omsck said:
			
		

> loosening the ram timings means inc the values, right??


yes. Increase the values.

Enable cool 'n' quite to keep the avg. temperatures low and stablilze the CPU.


----------



## assasin (May 14, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Enable cool 'n' quite to keep the avg. temperatures low and stablilze the CPU.


 
enabling Cool 'n' Quiet during oc in not recommended.

if ur getting random system reboots and bsods @ 2655MHz then u may hav reached ur proccy's upperlimits,or it cud be that ur psu doesnt hav enough juice.1 more thing,dont under clk ur ram too much,just keep a tab that it doesnt get oc'd too much.


----------



## ambandla (May 15, 2007)

I have Athlon 64 3000+ Venice on a gigabyte mobo.

Here are the timings:

freq: 270
CAS# latency (Tcl) : 2.5
Min RAS# active time (Tras) : 7T
RAS# to CAS# delay(Trcd) : 3T
Row preharge Time (Trp): 3T
Row to Row Delay (Trrd) : 3T
DRAM Timing: 1T

mem freq: 133MHz


----------



## darklord (May 15, 2007)

The reason for the random boots it instability and no the CPU limit hasnt been reached.Its mostly because of insufficient Vcore.Upping the voltage shud get stability.
Most of the venice easily clock 2.7GHz


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 15, 2007)

darklord is right.............I had my A64 3000+ (939) venice running @ 2.7Ghz with stock coling. Currently having X2 3800+ @ 2.6GHz with Arctic Freezer 64 PRO  But stability is the first priority and also sometimes one cpu may o'c higher than other cpu, both having same specs. Quality of other components also important for o'cing (like PSU, RAM etc).


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 16, 2007)

Omsck said:
			
		

> i have:
> a64 3000+ 9*200
> simmtronics 1*512 DDR400 @ 3-4-4-8
> asus a8-nvm
> ...



Dude, my  system is fully similar to you except that I have 512 MB ZION RAM.
I overclocked my pc too. I went to the BIOS and reduced memclock to 183 and increased FSB to 240. The CPU speed shown is 2.17 GHz.Will my pc run stable under this overclocking(I have stock cooler) ?

Can I further overclock my cpu? How can I use clockgen to do that ?


----------



## assasin (May 16, 2007)

^^^  why do u wanna use clkgen when u can oc thru bios??
ur other q will be solved if u carefully read thru the thread.


----------



## Omsck (May 16, 2007)

asus a8 nvm doesnt allow inc fsb beyond  240 thru bios.....so no choice but to use clockgen.....i also cant find any option to inc  vcore...


----------



## darklord (May 16, 2007)

Omsck said:
			
		

> asus a8 nvm doesnt allow inc fsb beyond  240 thru bios.....so no choice but to use clockgen.....i also cant find any option to inc  vcore...


If there is no option to bump the vcore then i am afraid you are stuck at this point.


----------



## Omsck (May 16, 2007)

are there any softwares to inc vcore??


----------



## samrulez (May 16, 2007)

yea..Crystal CPUID ..


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 16, 2007)

I mean, in the clockgen website, it does not show my motherboard name. Which one shud I download ? And what are the steps to use it ?

Using Crystal CPUID, which voltage should I set it at for good overclocking?
How can i o/c to 2.4 Ghz ?


----------



## assasin (May 16, 2007)

clkgen is not mobo specific.download it and enter ur PLL no into it and oc.


----------



## Omsck (May 16, 2007)

i dint enter any pll no, it detects automatically .. a8 nvm is 'nvidia c51' which it detects properly..i went till 2.4 by making memclk 183 nd used  clkgen to make fsb 266.8...now mem runs @ 240.1....


----------



## assasin (May 16, 2007)

^^^   since ur using clk gen the keep a tab that ur pci agp bus doesnt get oc'd cuz if it gets u'll soon be needing a new hdd,odd and gfx card


----------



## Omsck (May 16, 2007)

ok...i ve disabled pci bus in clk gen.. well , i inc vcore to 1.425, but still same prob....restart evrytime ... wats the max(safe) value of memclk???


----------



## samrulez (May 17, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> I mean, in the clockgen website, it does not show my motherboard name. Which one shud I download ? And what are the steps to use it ?
> 
> Using Crystal CPUID, which voltage should I set it at for good overclocking?
> How can i o/c to 2.4 Ghz ?



A 3000+ should do 2.4GHz on default vCore......


----------



## Omsck (May 17, 2007)

ya it does go till 2.4 easily ... but wat abt mem clk?? how much can DDR400 handle??


----------



## darklord (May 17, 2007)

Omsck said:
			
		

> ya it does go till 2.4 easily ... but wat abt mem clk?? how much can DDR400 handle??



Well as far as memory goes, the IC and PCB matter a lot when it comes to OC'ability.


----------



## samrulez (May 17, 2007)

yea...just loosen the timings and feed some voltage..


----------

